# Which DVR should I expect/ask for in an upgrade?



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

My parent's account has 2 HR20s (leased...I think...they got them in September of the year they came out - 2007? 2008?), both are extremely sluggish and the HDMI no longer works on either. They haven't had any upgrades (other than an occasional deal on HBO or Showtime, plus the free HD by having paperless billing or whatever) since they got these HR20s.

Given that the DVRs aren't at 100% and they haven't had any upgrades in a while, what kind of upgrade/replacement can they expect? Does one still have to play musical chairs with the CSRs to get the best deal possible?

Which HD-DVRs are they sending out nowadays? Anything in particular that should be asked for?

Thanks.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

aktick said:


> My parent's account has 2 HR20s (leased...I think...they got them in September of the year they came out - 2007? 2008?), both are extremely sluggish and the HDMI no longer works on either. They haven't had any upgrades (other than an occasional deal on HBO or Showtime, plus the free HD by having paperless billing or whatever) since they got these HR20s.
> 
> Given that the DVRs aren't at 100% and they haven't had any upgrades in a while, what kind of upgrade/replacement can they expect? Does one still have to play musical chairs with the CSRs to get the best deal possible?
> 
> ...


Replacements DVR could be any of the HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23, or HR24. You can ask for anything, but it is a crap shoot on what you will get. Since they have HR20s with OTA capability, there is a high probability they would get HR20 refurbs as replacements. The only way to guarantee a new HR24, etc., would be to go on line and purchase (lease) an HR24 from Solid Signal or one of the other on line distributors. You could hook these up and then deactivate the exissting Hr20s and send thme back to DTV.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You could do worse than an HR20 in many cases. As azarby suggests, you should strongly consider entering into a lease through a retail outfit as opposed to risking getting a refurbished HR21, HR22 or HR23 (all of which stand a good chance of being even slower) from DIRECTV.

The downside of getting what you want is that replacing a receiver in your eyes may be considered adding a receiver which comes with a 24 month programming commitment.


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

Tell Directv that both have dead HDMI ports and your DVRs are centrally located and not in the same room as the TVs, so using component cables will not work as that cable has not been fished through the walls to the TV locations. Then tell them you are getting 771 errors and you need a truck roll. Tell the CSR to leave a note for the installer to call you before he comes to your house. When you talk to the installer, ask him if he has 24s on the truck and if he does not have them you will wait until he does.

By doing it this way you get new equipment for the cost of a truck roll (or it could be free) and no new contract.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I too would like to replace an HR20/700 that is acting up. The question I have is this, I do not wish to pay the $3/mth extra for Whole Home DVR Service so do I have to avoid certain HD/DVR's so that Directv does not hit me with this fee? I have no interest in the feature as well as no networking ability at home.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Whole home dvr service is not an automatic thing. You have to ask for it.


----------



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks guys. They're not concerned with extending the contract, so "buying" one may be an option we'll look at. I know a few years ago when I was going through this to get them new DVRs, I bought one at Best Buy and got most of the purchase price credited back to their account after calling and activating it. Do they still do this at all?


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

Another way to get HR20s replaced is to say you purchased 3D TVs and want to receive 3D programming. They will swap them out for free, no questions asked, although you will only be guaranteed a model HR21 or higher.


----------



## hombresoto (Sep 10, 2006)

I second Joe C's plan. Please don't do this until it has been at least 90 days since a tech has been there to avoid any problems/back charges to him.
You can probably get a cheap/free truck roll and still have the ability to get the HR24's WITH NO CONTRACT. There is a good chance the tech will have 24s. Be nice and maybe hint at a good tip if he can "find" some 24s. 
-$0 - $49 Service call
-$20 - $50 'tip

=$20- $99 for two HR24s. I would not advocate this for people who have perfectly functioning units but IMHO no HDMI is unacceptable.


----------



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

aktick said:


> Thanks guys. They're not concerned with extending the contract, so "buying" one may be an option we'll look at. I know a few years ago when I was going through this to get them new DVRs, I bought one at Best Buy and got most of the purchase price credited back to their account after calling and activating it. Do they still do this at all?


Anybody know if they do this anymore? Before I call and try this...



hombresoto said:


> I second Joe C's plan. Please don't do this until it has been at least 90 days since a tech has been there to avoid any problems/back charges to him.
> You can probably get a cheap/free truck roll and still have the ability to get the HR24's WITH NO CONTRACT. There is a good chance the tech will have 24s. Be nice and maybe hint at a good tip if he can "find" some 24s.
> -$0 - $49 Service call
> -$20 - $50 'tip
> ...


...which is what I'll try if I can't buy one from a retailer and get credits.

Thanks again.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I believe I've heard of them still doing the credits, but don't know how common or easy it is. Best Buy doesn't carry them anymore, a lot of people here go through Solid Signal. I don't think there are any up for sale on here, or that might be a good option.


----------



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

Do any of the new DVRs come with an RF remote? The HR20s had them, which was nice.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

All of the HD DVR's come with RF remotes IIRC.


----------



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

Well, attempt #1 at telling them the HDMI was dead on both and component won't work because of the central location didn't accomplish much...was offered 2 replacements for $199 each, haggling and sweet talk did nothing to bring it down at all. 

Guess it's still a crapshoot with the CSRs?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

You can try telling them that you are in the process of buying 3D TVs and need newer boxes for 3D to work. There is no guarantee you will get HR24s though, you will get anything from HR21 to HR24.

As a last resort you can just tell them that the boxes won't turn on at all anymore.

While I'm not usually one to lie or suggest others to lie, when the CSRs refuse to replace boxes that are not functioning correctly I feel that you have to do what it takes to get ones that will. These boxes have malfunctioning HDMI outputs which I feel requires replacement. If it was just a complaint about sluggishness I would not suggest this course of action, I would just recommend waiting for the new HD-GUI.


----------



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> All of the HD DVR's come with RF remotes IIRC.


FWIW...the HR24s from Solid Signal do NOT come with an RF remote. I'd assume the same would be true if getting one from DirecTV?


----------



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> While I'm not usually one to lie or suggest others to lie, when the CSRs refuse to replace boxes that are not functioning correctly I feel that you have to do what it takes to get ones that will. These boxes have malfunctioning HDMI outputs which I feel requires replacement. If it was just a complaint about sluggishness I would not suggest this course of action, I would just recommend waiting for the new HD-GUI.


Yeah it's crappy to have to be this way. This is my parent's account, not mine, they've spent over $5k on programming since they got these DVRs, been customers for over 15 years, etc. (you don't all need to read another customer whining about how loyal they've been, how much they've spent, why can't they just get a decent deal )...the simple fact that the receivers don't work properly should be reason enough to get _some_ kind of deal.

I'll keep trying...

If you use the 3D TV excuse, will they just ship the replacement?


----------



## krazyrs (Sep 22, 2011)

aktick said:


> FWIW...the HR24s from Solid Signal do NOT come with an RF remote. I'd assume the same would be true if getting one from DirecTV?


is true, i got boxes of IR/RF remotes depending on the setup in the house for the HR24s, just happened 2-3 wks ago


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Joe C said:


> Tell Directv that both have dead HDMI ports and your DVRs are centrally located and not in the same room as the TVs, so using component cables will not work as that cable has not been fished through the walls to the TV locations. Then tell them you are getting 771 errors and you need a truck roll. Tell the CSR to leave a note for the installer to call you before he comes to your house. When you talk to the installer, ask him if he has 24s on the truck and if he does not have them you will wait until he does.
> 
> By doing it this way you get new equipment for the cost of a truck roll (or it could be free) and no new contract.


After testing, I would not only not put in replacements, I'd close the call as customer caused resulting in a full charge service call.

Lying is never the right way to do things. :nono2:


----------



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

RobertE said:


> After testing, I would not only not put in replacements, I'd close the call as customer caused resulting in a full charge service call.
> 
> Lying is never the right way to do things. :nono2:


So do you have any suggestions on how to go about getting 2 faulty DVRs replaced (and from what I've heard, the HDMI ports dying is a very common problem with HR20s...)?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

If you want to guarentee a specific model, buy (lease) one from a third party like solid signal.


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

RobertE said:


> After testing, I would not only not put in replacements, I'd close the call as customer caused resulting in a full charge service call.
> 
> Lying is never the right way to do things. :nono2:


You did read the original post that says HDMI is not working on both boxes, right ?

Looks like you are just intrested in protecting Directv and could care less about a paying customer having to use broken equipment.:nono2:

@ aktick, you have to be firm with these people. Call back as many times as needed to get results that are acceptable to you. As a paying customer you have a right to working equipment no matter what people here think.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Joe C said:


> You did read the original post that says HDMI is not working on both boxes, right ?
> 
> Looks like you are just intrested in protecting Directv and could care less about a paying customer having to use broken equipment.:nono2:
> 
> @ aktick, you have to be firm with these people. Call back as many times as needed to get results that are acceptable to you. As a paying customer you have a right to working equipment no matter what people here think.


Yes the customer should have working equipment.

Where we disagree is lying to get said equipment. Some people have ethical values, others not so much.


----------



## ssandhoops (Dec 2, 2007)

aktick said:


> Well, attempt #1 at telling them the HDMI was dead on both and component won't work because of the central location didn't accomplish much...was offered 2 replacements for $199 each, haggling and sweet talk did nothing to bring it down at all.
> 
> Guess it's still a crapshoot with the CSRs?


This sure doesn't sound right. If the HDMI is not working, shouldn't they be treated the same as if the hard drive was dead or going bad, i.e. free replacement, just pay for shipping?


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

"aktick" said:


> FWIW...the HR24s from Solid Signal do NOT come with an RF remote. I'd assume the same would be true if getting one from DirecTV?


The HR24 I got from Solid Signal came with an RF remote.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Yes the customer should have working equipment.
> 
> Where we disagree is lying to get said equipment. Some people have ethical values, others not so much.


You must have DirecTV stock or something :nono:

Fact is, as a paying customer, we should be able to request any box we want and get it.

This whole lease bullcrap has become annoying, having to play games, phone roulette, etc...... just to get the box we want.

Imagine if you went to Verizon/AT&T/etc and said I want a family plan, to which they replied, sure, just enter a 2 year agreement and whatever phone you get, then so be it. I'm sure many people would love that.

I for one, miss the old days of "buying" a DVR and you "owned" it.

This whole lease program is just a way for the local city/state governments to garner sales tax indefinitely. I pay $0.45/box for the 6 of 9 (non-owned) receivers on my account, excluding the primary leased receiver.

So that's $2.70/month for I don't know how many months now. When is it enough? Do I have to pay this tax forever as I'll "never" own these boxes?

The whole system is a crock, when you pay a subsidized price for a cell phone ($199, same as HD DVR "lease fee"), then after the 2 year commitment is up, you own that phone outright, not the case with these boxes. It's a sham that DirecTV has concocted to lock in contract customers and drive up that almighty stock price. Just more corporate greed, everything that's wrong with this country!


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Also forgot to mention the fact that new receivers aren't shipping with remotes anymore, something I found out from my tech yesterday, what a crock!

Just another cost cutting measure from DirecTV to stick it to the customer.

Now that I'm out of my service commitment, I'm really contemplating just leaving DirecTV all together. I've found I can get all the shows I watch on my HD DVRs with torrents, plus the commercials are already edited out. 

A home server is sounding more enticing everyday.

I surely wouldn't miss the $175/month bill anymore, that's for sure!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Mark L said:


> Also forgot to mention the fact that new receivers aren't shipping with remotes anymore, something I found out from my tech yesterday, what a crock!
> 
> Just another cost cutting measure from DirecTV to stick it to the customer.
> 
> ...


Obviously your no longer satisfied with DirecTV. Terminate your service with them and choose a provider that's more to your liking. You wont miss your monthly $175.00 bill and we wont miss your ranting. A win/win scenario.


----------



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

adkinsjm said:


> The HR24 I got from Solid Signal came with an RF remote.


I emailed them to ask, they said no (it also lists the IR remote on the product page). Must have changed it since your purchase.


----------



## Rrspike (Oct 13, 2011)

"aktick" said:


> Anybody know if they do this anymore? Before I call and try this...
> 
> ...which is what I'll try if I can't buy one from a retailer and get credits.
> 
> Thanks again.


Buying one from a retailer still belongs to directv, when you activate it you will have to extend your contract another 2yrs I would go with the service call option


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Obviously your no longer satisfied with DirecTV. Terminate your service with them and choose a provider that's more to your liking. You wont miss your monthly $175.00 bill and we wont miss your ranting. A win/win scenario.


That's the thing, if enough people did this, things would change.

But no one wants to take a stand, the whole HD DVR roulette is a joke.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mark L said:


> That's the thing, if enough people did this, things would change.
> 
> But no one wants to take a stand, the whole HD DVR roulette is a joke.


If enough people obtaining programming illegally (piracy) as you suggest? Ah yes...promote illegal activities and then rally others to do so. Genius!


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> If enough people obtaining programming illegally (piracy) as you suggest? Ah yes...promote illegal activities and then rally others to do so. Genius!


I didn't say others should do that, I said I could very well do it myself for all the shows I watch.

I said it's BS that DirecTV can't give us customers the box that we want. If I want an HR24, then I should get it. I shouldn't have to go to a 3rd party vendor and pay $200 just to get what I want. Then say that box goes out, I have to ask DirecTV to replace it and who knows what I'll get.

You sir are taking these comments personally, as if DirecTV is your child or something.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mark L said:


> I didn't say others should do that, I said I could very well do it myself for all the shows I watch.
> 
> I said it's BS that DirecTV can't give us customers the box that we want. If I want an HR24, then I should get it. I shouldn't have to go to a 3rd party vendor and pay $200 just to get what I want. Then say that box goes out, I have to ask DirecTV to replace it and who knows what I'll get.
> 
> You sir are taking these comments personally, as if DirecTV is your child or something.


How did you get that I took if personally and defended DirecTV? I simply commented on your suggestion of piracy. My comments were in no way pertaining to DirecTV and their absurd rules on model numbers. As for that subject, I think they should implement the following:

~If you want a specific new model, then pay $99 for the Hx and $199 for the HR2x.
~If you're receiving the unit for free or discounted, then you get whatever is sent.
~If your unit is being replaced because it failed, then you get the same model or higher...never down, like a HR24 to a HR21. You can request a replacement with OTA capability, and receive another HR20.

So, you can stop the "you're a DirecTV defender" rhetoric.


----------



## raven77m (Nov 23, 2010)

What is this "solid signal" that everyone is talking about?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

raven77m said:


> What is this "solid signal" that everyone is talking about?


Welcome raven!

www.solidsignal.com


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark L said:


> Also forgot to mention the fact that new receivers aren't shipping with remotes anymore, something I found out from my tech yesterday, what a crock!
> 
> Just another cost cutting measure from DirecTV to stick it to the customer.
> 
> ...


You are 100 percent the "technician" that claimed that the units are not shipping remotes is so full of it their eyes have to be brown. Guess the 2 I had added to my configuration a couple days ago where sitting all by their lonesome in the wharehouse feeling cold and dejected becasue they both had remotes in the box, one was a refurb.

If you are that unhappy leave, hopefully you are not using a internet provider that is capping or palnning on capping in the future as the majority of them are doing.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

No remotes in HSP supplied boxes is being phased in over the past and next couple of months. Just like anything else, it is intended to reduce costs by reducing waste. Why replace a perfectly good remote that you just got last month with a new one today when you upgrade to a dvr?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> ~If your unit is being replaced because it failed, then you get the same model or higher...never down, like a HR24 to a HR21. You can request a replacement with OTA capability, and receive another HR20.


Have to admit, I don't think I've heard this one before. I like it though, means someone with an H25 can't end up with an H24 or something.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

I think the conversation has gone off the rails a bit. I'm still interested in hearing what the best suggestion is for the OP to get 2 properly working replacement units without shelling out $400 and not lying about the situation so they can remain ethical.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Have to admit, I don't think I've heard this one before. I like it though, means someone with an H25 can't end up with an H24 or something.


If DirecTV would just hire me, then I'd implement it. I'll even take the job at 50% less than Mike White gets.


----------



## sd72667 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a similar problem like the OP. My HR20 died a couple days ago and a) I call DirecTV and roll the dice with an installer b) Order from solidsignal, but I don't want to add on another 2 year contract. I don't plan on "stretching the truth". I may have the installer call me before he or she comes out and see which model they have. I always tip my installer.


----------



## Rrspike (Oct 13, 2011)

"swyman18" said:


> I think the conversation has gone off the rails a bit. I'm still interested in hearing what the best suggestion is for the OP to get 2 properly working replacement units without shelling out $400 and not lying about the situation so they can remain ethical.


Just call them and schedual a service call tell them that the box is really slow and your hdmi port on the boxes is not working and that is the best connection and you would like to have them looked at. If you want to try and make them less sluggish try this got to channel one and on your remote and hit the color buttons in this order really quick red,red,blue,blue,yellow,green. You should get a message nvram/flash is cleared.


----------



## Rrspike (Oct 13, 2011)

"sigma1914" said:


> If DirecTV would just hire me, then I'd implement it. I'll even take the job at 50% less than Mike White gets.


They cant downgrade you from a 24 or 25. If you have one and it goes out you'll get same one or better. If you have 24 and it goed bad you'll get 24 or 25 as replacement depending on what tech has on truck and which sytem you have in your home.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

RobertE said:


> No remotes in HSP supplied boxes is being phased in over the past and next couple of months. Just like anything else, it is intended to reduce costs by reducing waste. Why replace a perfectly good remote that you just got last month with a new one today when you upgrade to a dvr?


The following is from D*:
Dear Valued Customer,

Your replacement receiver order has been processed. You will receive additional notification once your item has been shipped, along with a tracking number for your shipment.

As you prepare for the arrival of your shipment, know that this replacement receiver will allow us to fulfill our goal of restoring your DIRECTV service as quickly as possible.

Before your replacement receiver arrives, here are some helpful reminders:

• Do not return your cables, as you will need them for your replacement receiver.

• *You should be able to use your current white DIRECTV remote with your new receiver, and it's already programmed to your television.*

• Swap your old receiver with the new one and reconnect the cables in the same way, connecting the power last.
See your owner's manual for instructions. 
1. Once you reach the screen that starts with "To complete your
service activation..." call the number shown on the screen. 
2. Make sure you have the following information available: Receiver
ID#__________ Model __________ Access Card# __________

(These instructions will also be located inside your replacement receiver shipping box)


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Does getting a new receiver either paying for it (I think they quote 145$ online) or leasing require a contract extension.

I have an older H10-250 which seems to have finally died, I'd like to put in another unit - but require OTA. I DON'T however, want to commit for another 24 months.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Mark L said:


> Also forgot to mention the fact that new receivers aren't shipping with remotes anymore, something I found out from my tech yesterday, what a crock!


Interesting. I just sent back my two DirecTV DVR's today and they wanted the remotes back. What in the world are they going to do with them? 

They did ask me to remove the batteries first...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> Does getting a new receiver either paying for it (I think they quote 145$ online) or leasing require a contract extension.
> 
> I have an older H10-250 which seems to have finally died, I'd like to put in another unit - but require OTA. I DON'T however, want to commit for another 24 months.


You can buy an "owned" receiver and add it without extending your contract. Send a PM to matt. He always has some or knows someone.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks, I tried to PM yesterday. Will see what the response is.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Both DISH Network and DIRECTV extend your commitment with a new receiver. Upgrades are often a different story. If you were to "upgrade" your TiVo to a DIRECTV HR2x DVR, you may or may not get roped in. DIRECTV doesn't sell receivers outright. The only way to buy one that is owned is to get one from a former DIRECTV employee or from someone who lived in an housing complex (MDU) that had to purchase their equipment outright.

DISH still sells receivers outright and it is fairly easy to avoid a commitment extension (but still difficult to avoid the initial commitment).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> ...The only way to buy one that is owned is to get one from a former DIRECTV employee or from someone who lived in an housing complex (MDU) that had to purchase their equipment outright.
> 
> ...



Those aren't the only ways. Those of us who actually have the service know other ways.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> Those of us who actually have the service know other ways.


Yet you offer no alternative.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> Yet you offer no alternative.


Yes, I did in post #48. Myself and a few others here have owned receivers which weren't "from a former DIRECTV employee or from someone who lived in an housing complex." So, you were wrong...again...about DirecTV stuff.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

harsh said:


> Yet you offer no alternative.


Go back about 3-4 posts....

EDIT -- I see sigma beat me to this response (got distracted by a football game).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> Yes, I did in post #48. Myself and a few others here have owned receivers which weren't "from a former DIRECTV employee or from someone who lived in an housing complex." So, you were wrong...again...about DirecTV stuff.


Who is Matt and how does the questioner contact him?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> Who is Matt and how does the questioner contact him?



Seriously? I said send a PM to matt. Do you need directions on how to find a user and send a PM, harsh? 

tivoboy has done so. Move along.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> Both DISH Network and DIRECTV extend your commitment with a new receiver. Upgrades are often a different story. If you were to "upgrade" your TiVo to a DIRECTV HR2x DVR, you may or may not get roped in. *DIRECTV doesn't sell receivers outright.* The only way to buy one that is owned is to get one from a former DIRECTV employee or from someone who lived in an housing complex (MDU) that had to purchase their equipment outright.
> 
> DISH still sells receivers outright and it is fairly easy to avoid a commitment extension (but still difficult to avoid the initial commitment).


Wrong again. They do in fact sell them. :nono2:


----------



## El Gabito (Apr 24, 2006)

What's retail on said receivers that are sold (not leased)? Do you still have to pay the lease fee?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

El Gabito said:


> What's retail on said receivers that are sold (not leased)? Do you still have to pay the lease fee?


Not positivie, but I believe in the $499 range.

You don't pay the $6 lease fee, instead you pay a $6 additional receiver fee.


----------



## El Gabito (Apr 24, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Seriously? I said send a PM to matt. Do you need directions on how to find a user and send a PM, harsh?
> 
> tivoboy has done so. Move along.


I sent a PM to username "matt" - no response. Is this the sole resource?


----------

